# Postal HDR



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm not usually a fan of such harsh processing on these, but I actually like this one! Nice shot. You would have been better off shifting to your left a bit so those power lines don't intersect the box hinge. Other than that, there's nothing that sticks out as wrong here.

This is a great start to your time here. Post more!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

What a fantastic example of an HDR. You are going to fit very well here. Please post more. Lots more.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a ton, I generally do over process my images, and I always get that same response. Thank you! Here is another....


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 17, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> I have a ton, I generally do over process my images, and I always get that same response. Thank you!View attachment 14124 Here is another....



Interesting that you chose to compose so slightly off-center like that. What was your concept there? I'd have either shot dead-on centered, or looked down one of the base paths. Very interesting comp.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the composition of the field. You over process your images? Oh the more over processed the merrier. Everyone here likes over processed images. I actually like your dozer shot. Someone posted a similar kind of machine lately that was not nearly as good as this. Your clouds actually look mean rather than just dirty.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know if its just me but does this website change the saturation of images?


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 17, 2012)

With all the stewing emotions on this forum about what is and is not HDR, I thought this thread was about someone going postal. Anyway..

The mailbox gets lost in the overly busy background. It's like it's swimming in a sea of detail. I'd reshoot it against a better background.


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 17, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I like the composition of the field. You over process your images? Oh the more over processed the merrier. Everyone here likes over processed images.



And this Bynx would be the fellow photographer I shoot with on occasion, as I mentioned in a prior thread.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)

*I don't care for bashing either!
*


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 17, 2012)

Some people can't take blunt, honest critique of their work. IMO, the world certainly doesn't need anymore hand-holding.

I'm not concerned either way with Bynx's comments, I just think too many people on here need to put their adults pants on and STHU.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I dont bash people, I just bash bad HDRs. I have to say your posts, while too over processed arent nearly as bad as the cars posted by your buddy. And for your 6th post you are calling members here an a$$. Oh you will get along here very well.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't mind someone giving their honest POV, your not going to hurt my feelings any!!! It is just my opinion that he is an ass? That is my with my big boy britches on LMAO!


----------



## ewick (Jul 17, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> View attachment 14125




I am curious to know if the sky is natural or if you droped it in?


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)

The sky was as shot! In all of these...


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 17, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> View attachment 14128



And this is how I wished for my car HDR to turn out, unfortunately, I couldn't get enough of an angle to get the sky as well.


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 17, 2012)

lol, I don't have an issue speaking my mind. He has came a long was in just the last few weeks!! Give his photography time to progress and you will see his capabilities behind the lens! I have faith that he will be an amazing photographer.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

Bynx said:


> What a fantastic example of an HDR. You are going to fit very well here. Please post more. Lots more.



:chatty::waiting:


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought this thread was about a mailbox photo. Instead, there are baseball fields, cars, and snipes that don't fly. :neutral:


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 18, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I thought this thread was about a mailbox photo. Instead, there are baseball fields, cars, and snipes that don't fly. :neutral:



Should I have only posted one image? I don't, I just started an account on here today. Maybe I should read the rules...


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 18, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this thread was about a mailbox photo. Instead, there are baseball fields, cars, and snipes that don't fly. :neutral:
> ...



I meant to say I don't know.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 18, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> nineoneeighttony said:
> 
> 
> > Jaemie said:
> ...



Generally, someone will post 1 or 2 images of a recent shoot and the thread will be a discussion of those photos alone. There are exceptions, and sometimes additional photos that relate to the thread's theme and title will be introduced, if appropriate. Well, that's what I've learned on this forum. I'm fairly new here, also.


----------



## rokvi (Jul 18, 2012)

Only critique I can give is watch the crooked horizons.

Other than that they are some really nice captures (and I'm not even a fan of HDR)!


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 18, 2012)

rokvi said:


> Only critique I can give is watch the crooked horizons.
> 
> Other than that they are some really nice captures (and I'm not even a fan of HDR)!



Thank you, some days I forgot to put on one shoe, lol. No, not really, I honestly do need to take more time setting up my shots, I get to excited and really need to slow it down!!!


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 18, 2012)

nineoneeighttony said:


> View attachment 14125



With all that sky above the bulldozer, I really would've liked to have seen you get the entire blade into the shot. You cut off the low corner of it.

That's really my only criticism. These are great images...


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 18, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> nineoneeighttony said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14125
> ...


Thanks!!! I know, I really need to take my time with these.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't really care for any of your shots, except of that car shot. Nice!

You're placing everything in the middle, the compositions don't work for me. The first is too contrasty IMO.

Just my opinions


----------



## nineoneeighttony (Jul 18, 2012)

Compaq said:


> I don't really care for any of your shots, except of that car shot. Nice!
> 
> You're placing everything in the middle, the compositions don't work for me. The first is too contrasty IMO.
> 
> Just my opinions


I can dig that, I do think some of these should not have been centered, the tractor and the bulldozer both could have been shifted so it gives the effect they are moving into the frame! I will remember that next time I shoot an object like these! Thanks for the feed back Compaq!


----------

